

What will mobile phones destroy next? - cwan
http://www.breakingviews.com/2009/12/30/mobile%20phones.aspx?sg=nytimes

======
sophacles
So, I remember reading random SF stories as a child, in the 80s, in which
pocket computers did everything. Heck, Larry Niven had this concept going in
at least the mid 70s with Mote in God's eye. The difference between those
pocket computers and what we're doing with phones now: A name- we call them
phones. Why is it so surprising when it actually starts to come true? This is
no different than the previous "computerizations" in which digital devices
replaced some previously untouchable thing.

------
jauco
I can't access the article. ( I'm not in the u.s.)

~~~
rationalbeaver
Here's the synopsis (since copying the text will likely get us all sued):

Smart phones are killing, or at least threatening, lots of stuff. They already
demolished PDA's (Palm is now worth only 3% of it's peak value). Landline
phones and watches are feeling the squeeze. Also on the hit list are GPS
gadgets, exercise monitoring equipment and odometers, iPods, cameras, and
radar detectors (although I haven't seen the app for that).

Other things that may soon be threatened: All the stuff in your wallet or
purse like keys and credit cards. Mostly credit cards, IMO.

While this kind of creative destruction creates losers (telcos with no
wireless business), it also creates new winners (Apple, Google, Facebook,
etc.) as well as plenty of entirely new companies.

------
aresant
One to add to the list - the yellow pages.

